# Veteran and Military Discount Site



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's a site with some information about stores, restaurants and other places that give veteran and military discounts...http://www.rather-be-shopping.com/blog/2014/05/29/veteran-military-discounts/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, Seabreeze, that has a lot of places that I didn't know had military/Vet's discounts.  The only thing that I have found that is different is that out here, Home  Depot only gives a discount to vets on Memorial Day, and Lowes gives us one year around. 
Bobby had an extra vet's ID card, so I carry it in my purse, and I can get the 10% discount while I am shopping for plants, and he gets his discount in the areas where he is shopping. 

Taco Bell will also always give you a 10% Senior discount if you eat there. I don't know if they have military discount or  not, but the senior one works fine for me.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks. Can certainly use this site.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks, SB. I wasn't aware of this. Good to know.


----------



## Ina (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Sea, Every little bit helps. Michael loves using discounts, and didn't know about this. One question though, he has a VA ID card, will that do, if not how or where does he apply for a military ID card?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2014)

The VA card should do it, Ina. that is what Bobby has, and it has worked for us anywhere that gives a discount. 
I usually ask if a place has a senior discount if it is somewhere that I am not used to shopping at.  Some places, such as Taco Bell , have the discount; but unless you ask about it, they do not tell you. 
They may not have a discount; but it never hurts to ask; and every little bit helps. 
It certainly gives Lowes all of our business, instead of Home Depot ! !


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2014)

VA card works fine. Have used mine several times.


----------



## Ina (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks HFL and Pappy. I told Michael, and now we don't have to figure that out. When I told him of the discounts, we both saw ourselves getting to go out once in awhile. He was going to pull out his discharge papers, but they are so faded and fragile I didn't want him to do that. :wave:


----------

